# HELP: Rancid Looking Glass



## tan (May 25, 2017)

0favorite
I am beginner to server world and in general scripting and OS. I have managed to run Rancid on my server running Freebsd. Now i am trying to confiugre RANCID Looking glass, i have followed REAMDE.lg that comes with rancid package but to be honest this is too difficult to understand with lots of hidden assumptions . ANyways i followed the instricution in it ) (whatever I could understand) , when I try to access it thru browser it displays text instead webpage, now I am clueless. The readme says it required CGI and Lockfile perl modules, how can I check if these modules are present on my servers

I would appreciate if anyone has installed rancid looking glass who can help me out or if anyone can provide me a better installation guide for freebsd.

Thanks and have a nice day

BR tan


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 25, 2017)

Never heard of it. Don't they have their own forum?


----------



## tan (May 26, 2017)

Yes, waiitng for some help. Btw can anyone help me on this error

```
Fri May 26 09:00:54.580401 2017] [cgi:error] [pid 24483] [client 10.123.35.148:56218] AH01215: (8)Exec format error: exec of '/usr/local/htdocs/lg/index.html' failed: /usr/local/htdocs/lg/index.html
[Fri May 26 09:00:54.580671 2017] [cgi:error] [pid 24483] [client 10.123.35.148:56218] End of script output before headers: index.html
```
And how can i fix it

Thanks


----------



## ronaldlees (May 26, 2017)

tan said:


> Yes, waiitng for some help. Btw can anyone help me on this error
> 
> ```
> Fri May 26 09:00:54.580401 2017] [cgi:error] [pid 24483] [client 10.123.35.148:56218] AH01215: (8)Exec format error: exec of '/usr/local/htdocs/lg/index.html' failed: /usr/local/htdocs/lg/index.html
> ...



I've used looking glass, but not rancid.  But anyway - shouldn't Apache be trying to execute something normally executable, or interpretable with an interpreter module - like ".js" or ".php" or ".cgi" instead of  ".html" ?


----------



## tan (May 29, 2017)

ronaldlees said:


> I've used looking glass, but not rancid.  But anyway - shouldn't Apache be trying to execute something normally executable, or interpretable with an interpreter module - like ".js" or ".php" or ".cgi" instead of  ".html" ?



Which looking glass you used ? I have fixed my cgi errors and now trying to fix .conf file


----------



## ronaldlees (May 31, 2017)

tan said:


> Which looking glass you used ? I have fixed my cgi errors and now trying to fix .conf file



It's been awhile, but IIRC - it was included with the apps in the OpenBGPd project.


----------

